# Stihl Bar Nuts



## don (Aug 14, 2002)

Are all Stihl Bar nut threads 8X1.25 mm?
I know the bars for an 88 and 90 have a slot 2mm wider than for a 066 and below. Do they all use the same size nuts? What grade are they? I know some readers expect something more exciting than to talk about a saws nuts.


----------



## JimL (Aug 14, 2002)

No, the big 088+ saws use what I think is a 10 mm. All the otherns use the smaller. Theres 2 styles i think. one with a flange and one without.


----------



## Methoss084 (Aug 14, 2002)

There were 2 styles made, like you said flanged and regular. I know for certain that the bigger saws like the 084 use a bigger nut. The nuts must be up there around a grade 8 or so, because I've seen some of them mashed to hell and not have any galled threads. Stihltech should know for sure what the sizes are.


----------



## treeclimber165 (Aug 14, 2002)

The flanged ones aren't available any more. I have an old Stihl that I bought used several years ago. Only had one nut on it, had a flange. The replacement nuts from the dealer didn't have a flange, no longer available.
The nuts have 3 slashes on them and a small #8 along with the Stihl logo, so I assume they are grade 8.


----------



## mryb (Aug 14, 2002)

While we are on the subject of "saw nuts," how do you tell if one would have a girl saw? I would think that it wouldn't come with saw nuts. But all the saws I ever see have saw nuts on them. So would that mean all saws are guy saws?  ...Rick

Creep on loggin'


----------



## John in MA (Aug 14, 2002)

I have a Poulan that uses a hole and a bolt instead of nuts... Does that count?


----------



## stihltech (Aug 14, 2002)

*nuts*

8x1.25 up to 066, 10x1.5 on 88. New style with and without flange, 19 mm wrench, flange is for plastic side cover.
Old style both flanged, 13 mm and 17 mm size wrench, larger size on 08, 051, and up.


----------



## mryb (Aug 14, 2002)

John,
Sounds like you definetly? have a girl saw! There is a God!....Rick

028,028,028,028,038MW,044,372XPW


----------



## racereric (Aug 15, 2002)

Hey Rick,
It seem you like 028s just as much as Tony Marks and I. There's an 028 super on ebay right now that looks almost new. A Creampuff !!! 

Eric


----------



## Oregon_Rob (Aug 15, 2002)

My old Jonsered 80 has 10mm studs also.


----------



## don (Aug 15, 2002)

*028 on eBay*

It looks like racereric means business on the 028 on eay for $199


----------



## Harry (Aug 16, 2002)

I doubt that the Germans are using a grade 8- thats a SAE US spec and the metric designation is different. The "8" stamped on them is probably the size M8.

I just got some off ebay 10pc M8x1.25 with 19mm hex
Looks like they sell them all the time on there


----------



## tony marks (Aug 16, 2002)

got two good 028 saws for work. 
if not id be lookin untill i had two.
thats the one saw ,im gonna have.
unless they all explode or somethin.
in that case stihl would just have to go back to producing them. epa be damed


----------



## stihltech (Aug 16, 2002)

*028*

I took 2 in trade this week, both nice shape.


----------



## 888CleanUp (Jun 1, 2013)

I was told they changed the bar replacement nut on the MS201 is this true? What size is it now? I cant find the answer anywhere and am trying to buy replacements. 

Thanks 



stihltech said:


> 8x1.25 up to 066, 10x1.5 on 88. New style with and without flange, 19 mm wrench, flange is for plastic side cover.
> Old style both flanged, 13 mm and 17 mm size wrench, larger size on 08, 051, and up.


----------



## kr5258 (Jun 1, 2013)

888CleanUp said:


> I was told they changed the bar replacement nut on the MS201 is this true? What size is it now? I cant find the answer anywhere and am trying to buy replacements.
> 
> Thanks



M8 collar nut used only on the MS 201, MS 201T.
P/N: 0000 995 0800


----------



## turnkey4099 (Jun 2, 2013)

treeclimber165 said:


> The flanged ones aren't available any more. I have an old Stihl that I bought used several years ago. Only had one nut on it, had a flange. The replacement nuts from the dealer didn't have a flange, no longer available.
> The nuts have 3 slashes on them and a small #8 along with the Stihl logo, so I assume they are grade 8.



I just bought a few a couiple weeks ago with flange...but the dealer doesn't sell that much so it may have been old stock.

Harry K


----------

